
Show HN: Tinker with a Neural Network in Your Browser - cowpig
http://cowpig.github.io/netviz/viz.html
======
gus_massa
I don't understand the UI. My guess:

I have to put a few red and green points in the image below. (Actually, at the
beginning some of them are added automaticity.)

The neural network tries to find a function that is green where the points are
green and red where the points are red.

It's not very clear. I'd put the red-green graph avove the graph of the
network.

